# I would like to lose weight!



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm 5ft and 7st 10lbs, I had a baby 9 months ago and for the last 4 years have been battling with anorexia.

But I am now looking for a healthier lifestyle in order to keep my moods up and stop the random fainting issues I have due to eating problems.

My general food habits are as such.

Breakfast - scrambled egg (with a splash of red milk), bacon (grilled with no fat on) inbetween two slices of wholemeal bread (dry no butter or spreads) and a little squirt of sexy red sauce! with a nice cup of tea (red milk again) && 2 sugars.

Lunch - 4 eggs, 3 sausages with a small grating of cheese (made into an omlette) using less then 1kcal spray.

Tea - whatever the family have which is usually cooked healthy anyway due to my dads health problems.

Snacks - biscuits, oranges, nuts, happy hippos.

Downfalls - cheese, chocolate and monsters (I have about 10 cans of green monster a day)

Exercise wise I walk around alot and run up and down stairs alot, chase my 9 month old around, push her in pram, bit of cycling here and there, but nothing really workouty excersice wise.

Any advice anyone?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

10 cans of green monster is a damn lot of sugar and caffeine, I sometimes go for the blue monster (Sugar Free) and its just as good without the sugar.

If your looking to detox you should notice a great increase in mood and energy if you were to cut down on caffeine, alcohol and sugar especially if you cut them out entirely for a few weeks.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a sweet tooth thats my problem, plus the caffeine addiction (though I can't stand coffee hence why I use Monster) I shall definitly try a blue monster (probably go the shop for one in a few minutes tbh) and use that as a replacement. As for alcohol I have no intention of drinking until 24th Nov (htid rave!).


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely I can't stand coffee either and would rather have a can of blue monster any day, I don't think I could have more than 2 a day though as I'd be awake all night!

Sugar is addictive, if I was to have something with sugar in or simple carbs then it just makes me want to have more and more...


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Coffee is disgusting like, it smells and tastes and looks like crap 

I can drink monster all day every day! It gives me a little warm buzz inside  (and makes me really need a wee :'p )

I'll deffo try the sugar free one tonight like  Have been craving a green monster for a couple of hours now, but will walk around the garage when my mates coming for a drive


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Funny!

I rarely even has a coffee as if you take away the milk and sugar to me it tastes awful and usually just leave most of it. I wish I could have a monster right now but I wouldn't sleep at all if I was to do that :/


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I won't entertain the stuff 

Im going to get one in a minute like then my mates picking me up to go for a drive and destress!! Babys in Mums room for the night so I have a night off (Y) But tbh so tempted to go the pub instead....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A very honest question here: at 7st 10lbs do you SERIOUSLY believe you need to lose a stone??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> A very honest question here: at 7st 10lbs do you SERIOUSLY believe you need to lose a stone??


agreeed. your diet is pretty high for a person with anorexia, are you actually eating what you say you are or are they on different days? I'd think you need to eat more times per day. with added carbs to give energy rather then all the sugar you are getting from Monster.

I had a friend with anorexia and she used to use sweets for energy then eat nothing at all.

I'll run this past you, you need to remember to lose weight you need to eat enough cals for your body to have energy if you are eating not enough you wont have the energy for your body to be able to burn fat.

Food promotes fat burning as well as fat storage! The cals just have to be used in a way that burn cals as well as supporting your goals rather then just enough to keep you ticking over.

Hard to explain this.. and difficult for a person in your situation to except what i said. Is the illness still running through you?? What are you overall aims?? And how do you train??


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Well around a stone anyway, I'm not comfortable in my skin and being comfortable in my skin is all that matters to me in the long run 

&& I said battling it, It's taken alot for me to have to eat this much, and I have only been doing it the last few days (Since I moved back in with my mum) about 2 weeks ago I was out with some friends and ended up fainting and in hospital getting stitches in my head..... thats whats got me motivated to eat every day wether I like it and wether it hurts or not..... Someone asked me what I'd do if I was alone with my daughter and fainted with her in my arms...

Before Wednesday (when I moved back in) it was a case of drinking loads of monster, like loads, eating chocolate for sugar boosts, then when I felt really ill just eating plain white bread for a carb boost.

My overall aims are to be fit, health && tbh instead of throwing all my money on alcohol and stuff, being able to use it for something that'll benefit me and something I can get addicted to and enjoy


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ChelseaJoy said:


> Well around a stone anyway, I'm not comfortable in my skin and being comfortable in my skin is all that matters to me in the long run
> 
> && I said battling it, It's taken alot for me to have to eat this much, and I have only been doing it the last few days (Since I moved back in with my mum) about 2 weeks ago I was out with some friends and ended up fainting and in hospital getting stitches in my head..... thats whats got me motivated to eat every day wether I like it and wether it hurts or not..... Someone asked me what I'd do if I was alone with my daughter and fainted with her in my arms...
> 
> ...


I have suffered from eating disorders(anorexia, bulimia and body image issues). I know whatever number that scale reads you will never be happy - I still think this way myself however I'm aware of it and try not to beat myself up about it. Being health and strong (in your case for your baby) is much more important.

Also sugar/caffeine is another form of addiction(which is how eating disorders can be classified),both these substances will affect your moods and cause blood sugar issues, not to mention general unhappiness. 'Potatoes Not Prozac' is a very good book which educated me on the link between food you eat and the way you feel(about yourself as well as your moods).

In my opinion(but it's only my opinion based on my experience) cutting out simple sugars will do you the world of good. It'll stabilise energy levels, make you feel much better and may or may not result in a little weight loss.You will miss the sugar/caffeine at first, and probably crave for them but long term you'll feel a million times better. I love coffee but have learned to replace it with herbal teas, or decaf I'm sure you can find other alternatives especially without the bright colour additives(also supposed to be bad for mind and body) many energy drinks contain.

Trust me though starving and bad eating habits do not work.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankyou for the reply, been doing some researching while watching Brit Cops (lmfao) and thinking about doing a carb cycling diet? (I am a beginner though so laymans terms used on my threads)  I seem to get the jist of it like, but trying to find a thread or artice or diet plan where theres no whey or anything like that So I can start sooner rather then later (and also to pinch someones meal times)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I wrote most of the carb cycling diets on the board - and right now I wouldn't advise you to do it.

I've read a few of the threads and between alcohol/ monster/confectionary you are probably ingesting around 1000kcal in simple sugars alone. You need to focus on stabilising your blood sugar and insulin secretions to help your moods. This is also why you crave sugar. Having a young child will make you absurdly active without realising it. A lot of us will spend most of our days at desk - we will do far less cardio in a week than you will do in 2 days. At the moment you don't need to exercise all that much more in terms of cardio. Find something you like doing and do that if it gives some structure. I honestly think you might want to consider weight training. You do enough aerobic exercise as is - and I can imagine that 1. The endorphin release would be good for someone with an addictive personality and 2. The feeling of getting physically stronger and being more in control in your surroundings would be quite good for your mental and emotional health. 3. You won't turn into a female version of Arnold Schwarzenegger overnight so don't worry about building too much muscle.

Other than that I have written a lot of the diets of guys on the board. List all the foods you can't/won't have and I'll write you a diet. I PROMISE you, you'll look and most importantly feel a million times better. I'll make it very straightforward and easy to stick to. It should also stop your cravings for sweet food (this is a mechanism the body has to get quick energy through glucose - simple sugar in sweet food are broken down quickly which gives a fast boost to blood sugar. This is why you rarely crave protein or slow digesting carbs).


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankyou for the reply.

I've messaged you a list of food I can't/won't eat...


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely think Lancashire rose and parkys advice is golden here for your situation.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I can see where everyones coming from;; but I still do have a bit of baby weight I want to shift before I tone up...

Actually while the dads out I need to get on the scales :/


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Correction... 7st13 :/


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure I can understand wanting to lose weight before you tone up, toning up (adding muscle) takes some time, so starting now would be a great decision. Remember the more muscle you have the more calories you will burn on a daily basis, so this will help you on your losing weight goals.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Tbh devastated I've put on 3lbs :/ feel sick now I know that.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Chelsea perhaps you could start a journey to help you on your new start and keep track of your progress. If you start it off with the goals that you would like to have achieved within 3 months and then work on from there.

Weight can fluctuate on a daily basis, water weight on its own can vary your weight 3lbs up or down, the mirror is going to be your best judge of your progress.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds good. So what do you reckon is the best way to track my progress?? I have been feeling like I look bigger lately, but thought maybe it was just because I've been eating meals :/


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

ChelseaJoy said:


> Tbh devastated I've put on 3lbs :/ feel sick now I know that.


Do you realise that a litre of water weighs about 2lbs, maybe even more? Try not to worry about the scales too much, you'll drive yourself crazy. Use the mirror as a guide....

Parky will put something great together for you so just bare with him till it's ready (busy busy man). In the meantime, try making a conscious effort to start dropping the Monsters. That amount of sugar is absolutely ridiculous (sorry to be frank but find it easier to be that way than ***** footing around!) not to mention how much they're costing you? More than a monthly gym membership would that's for sure. 

Simple educated changes are most likely all you need at this stage.

PS didn't even see DJ's post - great minds eh?!


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I have actually!   Well kind o... I had a sugarfree one last night... but it was minging!!

Since this morning I've had 6 glasses of water instead of my usual running to the garage every 5 minutes for a few cans of monster 

I'm waiting until I get back from holiday (tomorrow - thursday) Til I join my loal gym it's 24hour aswell so I an go there anytime!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My gym is 24hour, perfect if you have kids. You can sneak out at 6am or 10pm I your a night person when they are asleep (presuming your mum is home  )!


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

I am a night person  && she sleeps in my mums room anyway as mine has the boiler in and gets well too hot!


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 4469
View attachment 4470
View attachment 4471
pictures from today ....


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cannot see a drastic need to loose weight!!

Join a gym,

Hit the weights...

Eat better.

Your weight will coming down from all the kid chancing! 

Sorted XD


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

There's defo no weight to lose, weight to gain if anything! Make lifestyle changes and focus on becoming happy in yourself...


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

im not one of the pros on here so this is purely my opinion.

you dont want to lose weight. you want to tone up, i would suspect anything that you are seeing as fat is simply loose skin, a little muscle would go MILES toward firming up any "saggy" areas you can spot. my GF has a similar issue in that she isnt fat she just has NO muscle at all, her biceps are like shoe strings.

again, im no pro so feel free to disregard


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

ChelseaJoy said:


> Yeah, that sounds good. So what do you reckon is the best way to track my progress??


If you goto the progress journals section you can start a new topic with the journal name of your choice. If you start it with your stats and pictures, then you can post there everyday and people can help you along your path towards your goals. I think it will be helpful for you to put in detail your goal of how you want to be/look/feel in 3 months time and it will give you something to work to.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok time for a 'talk' (BJ, Loz, Dorsey etc... Can tell you how these go  )

You categorically DO NOT want to lose weight. 12 years ago when I started training I had a substantial amount more fat than I do now. Fat and weight are not the same. They aren't even close. Jess Ennis (if you watched the Olympics) will weight in excess of 10-11 stone easily and she has visually a ludicrously small amount of fat. I have lost a huge amount of fat since I started but my weight has RISEN by in excess of 50 (yes fifty not a mistake) pounds. Literally throw your scales away. Now. I'm totally serious. If you have dysomorphia (I do - its a condition where you have a misconception of your appearance) then get a tape measure - as the mirror won't mean much to you. 'toning up' is changing the ratio of muscle to fat you have in order to change your image. This WILL definitely make you HEAVIER.

If anything it's awesome you've got 3 pounds heavier none of it will be fat - you'll be doing too much exercise, so great start on your goals.

I'll get a diet written out for you tonight in the diet section. Do that and you'll lose a lot of fat, 'tone up', look better, feel better and be healthier. BUT you'll be heavier so learn to celebrate that.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Also I agree hugely with DJ and the guys - get a journal up. Write anything you want in there from how you feel, your physical and mental progress, stuff to ***** about etc... It will help hugely


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankyou all.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Chelsea, ignore the scales and go by the mirror.

The scales won't know when you're happy with the way you look, that is the most important thing, your weight is only a number which doesn't mean your fat, thin, healthy, unhealthy, happy, depressed or any other emotion you could encounter.

The proof of the pudding is when you get dressed and look in the mirror and are comfortable with what you see.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm just seeing this thread now. You look like you're in great shape. Congratulations on your decision to eat every day, it's a brave step.

I hope you don't mind me saying this, but I think (this is only my opinion, please totally ignore me if you wish), you may benefit more mentally and emotionally if you slow down to begin with. You've only just decided to start eating regularly. See how that goes to begin with.

Addiction is often misunderstood. As Lancashire Rose said, I would cut all the caffeine and sugar. Try it for at least 21 days. Repetition 21 times has shown in the majority of people to make or break a habit. Addiction is deep rooted, it can't be cured... Only the symptoms can be controlled. Replacing one thing with something similar won't break the habit, although it may help you to start off with. You'll feel a bit rubbish cutting caffeine and sugar to begin with because you have quite a lot, just to make you aware, it's normal and it passes.

Those scales belong in the bin. I used to weigh myself 3-4 times a day, it was the most liberating thing I ever did when I threw mine away.

I would take little steps, work on battling your illness mentally before you embark on any weight management plan. Exercise could become just as addictive for you. Weight means nothing! All the best


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

As a side note too, when I started training I gained weight in the first month, but dropped 2 inches all over


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Was hoping you'd see this Elle. Yours and Roses experience will be incredibly helpful here.


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankyou for the replies.Feel a bit better now I've had a couple hours sleep, didn't sleep last night and that always sends my head a bit west. I can't chuck the scales, literally, their my mothers haha!.I have to weigh myself a couple times a week though at least or I just get paranoid about my weight lmfao. I understand what everyones saying here, I do, I'm taking it in, but I think I've been in this mind frame for years now so it'll take a while to get out of it.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> As a side note too, when I started training I gained weight in the first month, but dropped 2 inches all over


Snap and the best thing I ever did was leave my scales behind during a house move. Broke a habit.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Feel free to drop a message if you need a boost or some motivation ;-) my expertise is this area, I totally understand your mindset. Baby steps and easy does it, you'll get there


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Chelsea

I'm no expert and am relatively new here aswell. I have battled eating disorders in the past, I used to be completely obsessed with the scales. I just wanted to see weight come of even though I felt terrible, I also went through some fainting spells.

I have now been doing weight training and eating a lot more, more smaller meals with plenty of protein split throughout the day and I have never felt better. All my friends and family have commented on how much better I look.

I know everyone says stop with the scales, I agree with this as I have put on weight since starting training but I have lost inches and am a lot more toned 

I think Parkys advice to get a measuring tape is a great idea as I do feel people like us have to have something to measure lol

Stop weighing, replace with measuring. I know a lot of people say trust the mirror but if you have body issues the mirror can lie.

I really wish you all the best with this, eating healthy and working out is the best thing you can do for ur body and mind


----------



## suppertesto. (Oct 2, 2012)

Stand in front of the mirror and jump up and down, if it jiggles a lot it's fat, when the jiggling is less there is less fat there.

Stop trying to cut when you're happy with the amount of jiggling.


----------



## RupBlake (Nov 3, 2012)

If you really want to lose weight, make sure that you eat only healthy foods and do more physical activities too.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

RupBlake said:


> If you really want to lose weight, make sure that you eat only healthy foods and do more physical activities too.


 oh Really? Thanks for that loool :yo: eep:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Reduce carbs, increase cardio (duration and frequency), lay off dairy produce, bread (anything with wheat really), booze and any form of fast food.

Train hard, make sure you rest and most of all be consistent and patient and it will happen.


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Well!!Fitness has own importance in our life.So we should be maintain of the

body fitness.Flowing these tips and keep maintain your body weight.

Control your diet

Take more boiled vegetables

low use fast food.

Daily walk and light gym.

Swimming

Fresh juices...


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys. Haven't been online ib like forever really. I'm doing good though!! Cycling every day (BMXing) and eatinghappily


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you seriously BMXing. It's one of my great loves, where do yu go?

Do you use a proper race track or just go in for freestyle?

What bike do you have?

I have a 30 year old Mongoose Pro class, Mongoose Californian 25 anniversary model and a fairly current Diamond Back track bike.

I'm looking for a 24inch Mongoose, GT, Skyway or Kuwahara so I can start back too.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Are you seriously BMXing. It's one of my great loves, where do yu go?
> 
> Do you use a proper race track or just go in for freestyle?
> 
> ...


I used to have mongoose, got it chromed and had my brake calipers anodised red... Spent many a weekend I've the skatepark or grinding park benches...


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Htid is still going? They were the days :-D not that I ever drank there 

I used to get through a lot of monster drinks getting up at 4am for work. Now I buy 200mg caffeine tablets get em from most supp shops and try to take as few as poss and always try to get plenty of sleep. As for a sweet tooth whey mixed with milk is as good as a milkshake

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChelseaJoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, yeah I am  I have a couple bikes, sometimes it's nice to have a change and bunnyhop and wheelie my gt mountain bike, or I mostly use my Mongoose Mischief that i've put better parts on and stickers on 

I go freestyle around Liverpool. Usually the city center or for a good mission to crosby beach. Its paying off though, have recent pics nio a new album just cant figure outhow to change my avatar :/


----------

